# What colour please? Buckskin/dun?



## sjames86 (Sep 7, 2011)

Got a new horse this week and want to make sure when people ask 'What colour is he?' that I get it right.

I've got my ideas but wonder what you guys think

Irish Draught cross appaloosa


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

My take is buckskin as I don't see any zebra striping on his legs or shading on his withers (can't see if there is a dorsal stripe or not) but colour is not my strong suit. Either way, I like him.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Any idea what his parents were?


----------



## sjames86 (Sep 7, 2011)

kenda said:


> Any idea what his parents were?


no sorry


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Gray, and too far along to tell what the original color was for sure, but it looks like buckskin.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

No evidence of dun and if neither parent is dun then he can't be dun so I'd say buckskin and varnish roan maybe has a small blanket as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> No evidence of dun and if neither parent is dun then he can't be dun so I'd say buckskin and varnish roan maybe has a small blanket as well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You stole my answer! Lol. I would say the exact same thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> You stole my answer! Lol. I would say the exact same thing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol great minds think alike.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> Gray, and too far along to tell what the original color was for sure, but it looks like buckskin.


Not gray he is varnish 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Grey is possibly though peppy.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Grey is possibly though peppy.


Yeah true. Do you know how old this horse is OP?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sjames86 (Sep 7, 2011)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Yeah true. Do you know how old this horse is OP?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He is 3.

I wondered about grey but hoped he is just a very ligth buckskin as I dont really want a grey! :lol:


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

gorgeous..thats what it is


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Crud 3 that makes gray a possibility then. You can always have the horse tested 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm pretty sure grey is there. Varnish doesn't make the tail look like that.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Good point ^^ forgot about that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sjames86 (Sep 7, 2011)

really hope he isnt grey, he is such a pretty colour now, would love him to stay that way!

I have found a company who will do a genetic test for £20 so think I will send them a sample as for that price I'd sooner know now and not have to spend ages wondering!


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Please do the test, I'd love to know! And if he turns out to be grey then you can take lots of photos to have memories of what he once looked like haha


----------



## Kmk (Jun 14, 2013)

lol from someone not knowing anything about colors he looks like a grey that rolled around in some red clay...how gorgeous though!!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Very striking!!*


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm definitely leaning towards gray with that tail.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Gray was my thought upon seeing him too. He is a beautiful color now and what a nice substantial boy.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he looks to be greying out. I would not call it a bucksin, but it is a neat color. depends on how i hold the lap top screen, gets shade of red in there lol
My first thought was varnish until I looked at his face.


----------



## sjames86 (Sep 7, 2011)

here are some photos of him a bit closer and not in such strong sunlight.



You can make out his blanket markings in this one


His face


His leg colour, same on both hind legs.


Going to get him tested for grey but after looking over him extensively today I didnt actually find any area of grey on him, everything is either very pale cream, darker cream or brown.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

hmmm.. get the test. He does have a blanket . He will change since he has the Appy in him as he ages. He is a tannish color in the closer up shots, out of curiosity what does he look like wet ? He could be a buckskin shade.


----------



## sjames86 (Sep 7, 2011)

stevenson said:


> out of curiosity what does he look like wet ? He could be a buckskin shade.


no idea, I've only had him a day, lol!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Very definitely varnish going on there. He has app characteristics that we can also see that his pale coat colour can't mess with - white sclera, striped hoof, mottled skin. I also think he is going to grey out - his tail wouldn't have that light hair if he was just varnish, and his face also screams grey to me.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Was going to post pretty much what Chiilaa said, but she hit it out of the park for me lol


----------



## sjames86 (Sep 7, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Very definitely varnish going on there. He has app characteristics that we can also see that his pale coat colour can't mess with - white sclera, striped hoof, mottled skin. I also think he is going to grey out - his tail wouldn't have that light hair if he was just varnish, and his face also screams grey to me.


I was told when i bought him that he was a snowflake appaloosa and having searched online for images of snowflake appys a lot of them had the grey in their tails too. Could it be the snowflake that is causing the light tail and not grey?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

sjames86 said:


> I was told when i bought him that he was a snowflake appaloosa and having searched online for images of snowflake appys a lot of them had the grey in their tails too. Could it be the snowflake that is causing the light tail and not grey?


I think in his case that it is grey to be honest. Aside from the tail, his face has next to no colour, which would be a highly unusual thing for a varnish without grey. Varnish leaves colour on the hard points of the horse, and their faces end up being pretty special. Like this guy for instance:


----------



## redandrae420 (Jun 12, 2013)

probably buckskin. Whatever colour he is he's GORGEOS!!!


----------



## TheatricalAffair (Jun 15, 2013)

Rose grey perhaps?

Like this horse?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Rose grey is just a stage in the greying process, not an actual color.


----------

